# Overstay advice please



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am looking for some advise for a couple of girls that worked with me in my last position in Dubai. We all started working in August of last year. The company failed to provide visas, kept telling us all they were being processed as time went on I carried on doing visa runs as I visit family offen and didnt want to be stuck in Dubai. The girls 1 Teaching assistant and 1 nurse were told they didnt need to do visa runs as their visas were being processed. They trusted the owner and the PRO. I left in April as I new something wasnt right but the girls stuck it out.

On 23rd June they were told the company was closing down (only given 1 weeks notice) they were told their fines would be paid and they could exit the return to look for work. Obviously a month has passed now and they still have not had there fines payed thier overstay is almost 11 months. The owner is blaming the sponsor. 

Can anyone help and advise what the the girls should do? they are scared to go to the police in case they get arrested, they do not have the money to pay the fines them selves. Both girls are from the Phillippines. They either want to get new jobs in Dubai or return home. At this point they are just scared.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd head to immigration if I was them, also a potential Labour case but that will take forever.


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I'd head to immigration if I was them, also a potential Labour case but that will take forever.


If they go to immigration will they not be arrested?!

And doesnt it cost money to open a labour case?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Shlind said:


> If they go to immigration will they not be arrested?!
> 
> And doesnt it cost money to open a labour case?


No and no.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Legally they shouldn't of started work without labor approval so the onus is on them as much as it is the employers however we all know this can happen. They will get an overstay fine which is 200 for the first day then 100 for every other day they are over
Go to immigration they are very helpful with regards to this and they can also exit at the airport and pay a fine


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

Reddiva said:


> Legally they shouldn't of started work without labor approval so the onus is on them as much as it is the employers however we all know this can happen. They will get an overstay fine which is 200 for the first day then 100 for every other day they are over
> Go to immigration they are very helpful with regards to this and they can also exit at the airport and pay a fine


Yes we are aware we all should not have been working but we were all told it was being processed, it was just one excuse after another from the employer, hence why I left but the girls trusted them for too long and now the fine is over 15000 each they cant not afford that at all, thats more than 4 times there monthly salary each. They are still being told that the company will pay thier fines but nothing is happening and the longer it goes on the more they are running up.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go to immigration and plead their case - with them - a Brit will help. Also the overstay of 200/100 does NOT apply in this case, it's a lot less than that, Reddiva is quoting "Visa on entry" overstay rates, for pre arranged visas it's a lot, lot less, like AED10 a day.

Go to immigration and ask.


----------



## Shlind (Jul 25, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Go to immigration and plead their case - with them - a Brit will help. Also the overstay of 200/100 does NOT apply in this case, it's a lot less than that, Reddiva is quoting "Visa on entry" overstay rates, for pre arranged visas it's a lot, lot less, like AED10 a day.
> 
> Go to immigration and ask.


Ok Thanks, I am not in Dubai anymore but I do have a British teacher who was in the same boat with us and she can go with them. 

Thank you for your advice


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> Go to immigration and plead their case - with them - a Brit will help. Also the overstay of 200/100 does NOT apply in this case, it's a lot less than that, Reddiva is quoting "Visa on entry" overstay rates, for pre arranged visas it's a lot, lot less, like AED10 a day.
> 
> Go to immigration and ask.



Can you please advise the costs as i have just found a candidate a role who overstayed on a tourist visa ( It was arranged from India) the company paid the fines and they equated to what i listed above


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> for pre arranged visas it's a lot, lot less, like AED10 a day


Tourist visas are AED 200 for first day and AED 100 per day after that. Capped at AED 3,000,000 I believe, but don't quote me - the guy could have been joking when he said that.


----------



## FashionPolice (Jul 26, 2016)

sm105 said:


> Tourist visas are AED 200 for first day and AED 100 per day after that. Capped at AED 3,000,000 I believe, but don't quote me - the guy could have been joking when he said that.


i believe this is true


----------

